
IBM Just Committed Cultural and Creative Suicide - choult
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/ibm-just-committed-cultural-and-creative-suicide.html
======
deedubaya
Uh, it's a way to lay off employees.

The rest of us should see this as an opportunity to pick up talent.

